# Warning about Lake Washignton Blvd north of Seward Park



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi y'all. With all the rain we've had, the grass has been growing through the cracks between the slabs of concrete that make up the boulevard. And with all the rain we've been continuing to have, they are extremely slick when wet.

It's worst south from the Starbucks and north of the I-90 bridge.

I had a brown bibs moment earlier this week trying to move over to accommodate an overtaking motorist, and yesterday I saw someone lose their front wheel and go down.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I ride that section nearly every day all year around. Nothing to do with grass, other than the grass might be hiding the real danger. There is a parallel gap in the concrete that is just wide enough for a 23mm tire to fall into. It is right where you would normally ride if you stay to the right, but not too close the the parked cars, basically the worst place possible to have a parallel gap.

Since I ride it every day I sort of know exactly where you can move from the right side of the gap to the left to get away from the parked cars, but even then it will grab my tire if I don't execute it exactly perfectly. Safest way to handle it is to just ride out with traffic and hold up the cars behind you if you need to.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well there goes my idea of attaching a lawn mower to my road bike to cut the grass down!


----------

